# Echo on sale today -- November 7



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost $40 off at $140.39:



Regularly $179.99 . . . .and it now comes in two colors -- black or white. Same price. 

"Why?" you ask. Apparently, it's Alexa's 2nd birthday.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Also on sale for this price at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Was a little surprised by that email.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hard to believe I've had an Echo for nearly two years. I use it most everyday without thinking about it, and have been known to be traveling in a hotel and give an order to Alexa and be stymied for a moment till I remember!


----------

